# mon macbook s'allume tout seul!!!???



## pimprenelle75 (24 Juin 2009)

Je ne sais pas dans quelle rubrique déposer cet appel: 
Mon macbook -acheté mai 2009, 2 GHZ,en mac os X version 10.5.7,- démarre tout seul la nuit!

Le phénomène s'était passé une ou deux fois les premières semaines et je n'y avais pas prêté attention, en pensant que je l'avais peut-être mal éteint. Depuis la semaine passée, cela survient de façon régulière, j'ai remarqué que ça arrivait toujours environ une heure, une heure et demi après que je l'ai éteint pour aller me coucher. 

Bien entendu, mac os correctement quitté, mais aussi clapet fermé, et périphériques débranchés.

Il est branché sur secteur la nuit (pour la recharge). 

Quelqu'un d'autre a t il eu ce genre de problème? (assez surprenant, puis rapidement agaçant quand ça vous fait vous lever systématiquement dans votre premier sommeil!)


----------



## iKalish (25 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que tu as des appareils bluetooth sur ton macbook?

Si c'est le cas, regarder si dans *Préférences Système> Clavier et souris> Bluetooth*, l'option "*permettre aux appareils bluetooth de réactiver cet ordinateur*" est bien désactivé.


----------



## pimprenelle75 (25 Juin 2009)

je viens d'aller voir, mais l'option est bien désactivée.
Une autre idée???
(Ca l'a encore refait cette nuit, à minuit!)


----------



## pimprenelle75 (26 Juin 2009)

Donc ça vient de le refaire, et voilà une précision supplémentaire: 
ca ne le fait pas à n'importe quel moment, il semble que ça le fasse à minuit pile tous les jours! 
j'ai fait un réglage de minuterie sans le savoir????
quelqu'un peut-il me renseigner?


----------



## Velvetshadow (26 Juin 2009)

Je crois savoir d'ou vient ton problème : Vas dans

- "Préférences Systeme" et là, séléctionne "Économiseur d'énergie"
- En bas à droite de la fenetre de configuration qui va apparaitre se trouve un petit bouton "Programmer..." : clique !
- Surprise 

(Bon j'ai profité de ton problème pour m'inscrire aux Forums Mac Génération, j'ai Switché il y a à peine un mois :rose: )


----------



## Dexnation (26 Juin 2009)

Oui Velvet je crois que tu as trouvé la solution parce que ça m'est déja arrivé et c'est exactement ça que j'ai du faire alors


----------



## pimprenelle75 (26 Juin 2009)

salut velvet et dex,

bon, je viens donc d'aller dans préférences et économiseur , et en effet, il y a un truc de démarrage que je viens de désactiver!
(mais ça sert à quoi, au fait?)
et dans la foulée, comme c'est bientôt l'heure du crime, je me déconnecte et je vais éteindre mon mac, pour voir si ça l'a guéri....


----------



## pimprenelle75 (27 Juin 2009)

Merci Velvet,
C'était bien ça!
Bon, ben pour quelqu'un qui vient juste de switcher, tu te débrouilles mieux que moi (qui ai switché depuis le mois dernier)


----------



## Velvetshadow (29 Juin 2009)

On a à peu près la même expérience en Mac alors !
La premiere chose que j'ai fais, en bon geek, est de retourner toutes les préférences disponibles 

Content d'avoir résolu ton problème !


----------



## petitboygo (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour. 
J'ai presque le même problème. 
Mon MacBook Pro redémarre lorsque je lui demande de s'éteindre.
Il s'éteint normalement et redémarre juste après l'extinction. 
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

petitboygo a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai presque le même problème.
> Mon MacBook Pro redémarre lorsque je lui demande de s'éteindre.
> Il s'éteint normalement et redémarre juste après l'extinction.
> Merci de votre aide.



Je n'ai pas de solution toute faite, mais jeter un coup d'oeil sur ce fil pourrait donner quelques idées : http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/mon-g4-redemarre-quand-je-lui-demande-de-seteindre-8607.html


----------



## petitboygo (7 Mars 2011)

Merci pour l'aide mais dans le post je ne trouve pas d'éléments de réponses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

Est-ce tout ceci a été vérifié/testé ?
-problème lié à des périphériques USB
-réinitialiser la P-RAM au démarrage
-démarrage sans extensions

Sinon, il y a ça aussi qui semble avoir marché dans certains cas :
_dans le dossier global /Bibliothèque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration, mettre les fichiers com.apple.PowerManagement.plist et com.AutoWake.plist dans la corbeille puis la vider. Redémarrer ensuite lordinateur, ce qui aura pour effet de regénérer ces fichiers._


----------



## petitboygo (7 Mars 2011)

En ce qui concerne le port USB c'est sûr et certrain, par contre pour le reste il faudrait me détailler les opérations.
Je ne sais pas comment m'y prendre. 
Merci de ton aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2011)

Pour réinitialiser la PRAM : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

Pour la suppression des fichiers plist, il suffit d'aller les chercher selon le chemin indiqué (le dossier Bibliothèque est celui du Mac, pas le dossier du même nom du sous-dossier Utilisateurs).


Pour le démarrage sans extensions ou sans échec, voir ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR

Et jeter aussi un coup d'oeil ici : http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/15279-entretenir-et-reparer-mac-os-10


----------



## petitboygo (7 Mars 2011)

J'ai tout essayer et ca ne marche pas.
Par contre le fait de redémarrer le PRAM m'a permis de régler un autre problème. Merci


----------



## jececle59 (7 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 

a tout hasard tu n'utilise pas un logiciel de synchro ou de sauvegarde automatique (type chronosync) car si tu as des synchros automatiques le mac démarre tout seul pour les faire ça a été mon cas ...


----------



## petitboygo (7 Mars 2011)

J'utilise iBackup avec des sauvegardes automatiques. 
Il faut que je désactive ces sauvegardes automatiques alors ?


----------



## jececle59 (8 Mars 2011)

fais un essai , ou alors regardes les réglages des synchronisations du logiciel
 mais il pourrait être le coupable de l'allumage nocturne de ton mac. de mémoire je crois qu'il est capable de faire démarrer le mac pour réaliser les sauvegardes .


----------



## Kriquet (8 Mars 2011)

t'as vu Paranormal Activity ?


----------



## petitboygo (11 Mars 2011)

Bon j'ai fait ce que vous m'avez dit de faire. Et en effet c'était mon logiciel de sauvegarde qui faisait redémarrer l'ordinateur a chaque fois. 
Merci de votre aide.


----------

